
Atlassian to acquire OpsGenie and launch a new product – called Jira Ops - jnthn
https://www.atlassian.com/blog/announcements/introducing-jira-ops-incident-management-platform
======
mansilladev
This was just announced live on stage at Atlassian Summit (big user conference
in Barcelona). Jira Ops incident management platform page is at
[https://www.atlassian.com/software/jira/ops](https://www.atlassian.com/software/jira/ops)
\- it's live, with a free early access program. If you're already using Jira
Cloud, it will run on your existing same site name/URL.

------
Multicomp
We were trialing VictorOps and OpsGenie at work...pretty sure I know what
management is going to go with now. Amazing how good atlassian is at bundling
things together to make the management friendly software dev stack.

~~~
oweiler
Management friendly maybe, dev friendly not so much.

~~~
bradknowles
It’s plenty dev friendly, so long as you don’t let the Enterprise guys take
over the account and have their management squeeze the life out of it and de-
prioritize all work related to those projects once they own them.

Just make sure that your developers and immediate developer management keep
the keys to that kingdom in your own hands, and you will be fine.

